# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) >  Проблема работы с Microsoft Excel

## mr_john

Перестала работать такая фишка в excel, в ячейку помещаем ссылку и при кликание открывает она в браузере. Сегодня вдруг перестало работать, щелкаем по ссылки и пишет ошибка: "Не удается открыть: http://ruboard.ru Не удается загрузить нужные данные"; Приходиться ссылку вручную копировать и вставлять в адресную строку.

----------


## kalinov

Ссылки нужно делать на главную страницу, если допустим вчера была открыта тема, и потом ее перенесли в другой раздел, то естественно ссылка не будет открываться.

----------

